# Garmin Edge 510. Screen stuck on "RIDE"



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

I went to use my Garmin yesterday, put it on the bike and turned it on as usual. I couldn't get past the initial screen that says "RIDE". I tried restarting it, pressing start/stop several times, and I even reset it and wiped all the previous data but it still won't display anything more than the RIDE screen. Anyone have this happen to them before? My old Edge 710 never did this  . 

Cheers.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

all I can think is some mung might be in the usb port

dribble some alcohol in there and blast with canned air


----------



## Mike679 (Apr 12, 2004)

I had a similar problem several weeks ago and did a Fat32 reformat. You do this by plugging the unit into your computer so it recognizes it as a drive and you can format it from there.

Look here - http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/i-hate-my-edge-510-a-919175.html

I ended up calling customer service and they walked me through it, but it was easy and it totally worked. Haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks. Can't see the actual post on how to reformat it though? Tried looking through that thread.


----------



## Mike679 (Apr 12, 2004)

I actually ended up calling Garmin and they walked me through it. I got lucky and called when there was no wait. It's fairly simple from what I recall and it has worked flawlessly since.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

These instructions are for a Garmin Edge 500 but I think it should be the same for formatting a Garmin Edge 510 also:

--------------------------------------

"Thanks for the reply. I did notice a corrupt file but removing the file was not sufficient to resolve my problem (but it seems like it should have been enough). I eventually did get a hold of Garmin and only re-formatting the Garmin resolved the issue. In case anyone else out there runs into this issue and searches this forum for a solution, here were the steps I had to take to re-format the Garmin 500.

To format your Edge 500: 
1. If possible, attempt to backup your data with Garmin Connect ( www.garminconnect.com/upload ) 
2. Navigate to Start > (My) Computer* 
3. If you are un-aware of your drive letter: 
a. Unplug your device 
b. Plug your Edge 500 into the computer 
c. Note the drive letter that appears 
4. Right-click on the Edge drive letter 
5. Choose Format 
6. If one of the below options is not present, disregard the instruction 
7. Ensure FAT File system is selected (should be the default) 
8. Ensure Allocation unit size is 2048 (should be the default) 
9. Ensure Volume label is GARMIN 
10. Ensure Quick Format is not selected 
11. Ensure Create an MS-DOS startup disk is not selected 
12. Click Start 
13. Wait for the device to finish being formatted (this may take between 10-20 minutes) 
14. While Waiting, Download and install WebUpdater ( www.garmin.com/webupdater ) 
15. Launch WebUpdater ( Start > All Programs > Garmin > WebUpdater ) 
16. Close the Formatting Window 
17. Right-click on the device drive 
18. Choose Eject 
19. Power on your Edge 
20. Wait for the device to power on completely 
21. Plug your Edge 500 into the computer 
22. Click Next to locate your device 
23. If your device does not appear, Press Find Device 
24. If update is present, Install Update 
25. Press Next > to proceed to check for additional updates 
26. Check Time Zone Map 
27. Press Next > to install Time Zone Map 
28. Agree to the above terms to proceed 
29. Click Next 
30. Wait to see Update to Time Zone Map was a Success 
31. Click Finish 
32. Navigate to Start > (My) Computer* 
33. Right-click on the device drive 
34. Choose Eject"

http://www.trainingpeaks.com/YAF_Gateway/forumhost.aspx?g=posts&t=80786

-----------------------------------------

Here's a link to the newest Garmin Edge 510 firmware also:

http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=6049

.


----------



## Drop Dead Colin (Aug 26, 2017)

I had the same problem, I just soughted it out by deleting the ride profile and re entering a new one, if you try to enter the screen layout it will just stay on 0 you need to delete and re enter


----------

